# Knitting in Space!



## Metryq (Feb 8, 2012)

Forget free will, let's talk about freefall. This is why billions of dollars were spent putting a station in orbit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHrBhgwq__Q






Ha! "Submit new thread." Ursa, was that your doing?


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 8, 2012)

No, actually.

(I'm responsible for the purls of wisdom; someone else looks after the knit-wits.)


----------



## David B (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool video, no doubt the astronaut demonstrating will patent a statically charged free-fall toilet when he gets back to earth.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 8, 2012)

This has got to be the most expensive science class demonstration of all time.

Too bad they don't use the money to help people without homes, food, and jobs (etc.)


----------

